# Connecting Knob and Tube to Junction Box



## Rwh56 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just finished replace an old ceiling lamp.  House has mostly knob and tube, and knob and tube serviced the ceiling lamp.   I wanted to know if there is a proper way to make the splice between fixture and knob and tube.   There was no junction box, so I installed one.   Any kind of wiring entering a junction box has some fitting that secures the wiring to the box.  But I cant find any fitting suitable for knob and tube.   I popped two of the smaller knock outs and installed a rubber grommet for each.  The knob and tube wiring has the heavier insulation from the knob to the fixture.  But the wire is clearly loose as it enters the box.   The securing knobs are only a foot from the fixture, and it is all inside the space between the ceiling plaster and the floor boards above the ceiling.  So it shouldnt get disturbed.  But I wondered if there is a proper way to put knob and tube into a junction box.

Yeah, one day I will rewire everything.   But this lamp needed replacing before I could run a new up to code circuit.

And just an aside, there was a gas pipe running to the same spot at the lamp. What was weird is this is a 1920s house.  They must have wired both the knob and tube and the gas pipe before they plastered over the ceiling.  Why they ran both gas and electricity to the spot for the lamp escapes me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2012)

They were still makeing gas electric fixtures in 1920.


----------



## Rwh56 (Feb 21, 2012)

It never occurred to me that they made a light fixture that had both an electric lamp and a gas flame.   I thought it was one or the other, and couldnt understand why they had both electricity and gas going to the same spot.

Still curious about knob and tube junction box fittings.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know but it sounds ok.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd wrap the heck out of it with friction tape and then hold in the box with a romex box connector over the tape.


----------

